# 1896 Union manufacturing co bike $795 Lima,Ohio craigslist



## 1959firearrow (Feb 3, 2012)

Never seen anything this old and local. Don't know about the $795 price tag though
http://limaohio.craigslist.org/bik/2832354213.html


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there seriously no one interested in this???


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 11, 2012)

While it's not a bad machine, similar ladies antique bikes in that condition usually sell in the $300-500 range, which I imagine might be about what the seller paid and he/she's just trying to make a little money.  Not an outrageous price, but a little high for most people in the market for one.  Just my two cents.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 12, 2012)

That is the kind of answer I was looking for. I didn't have a clue what it was worth cause I know in general that girls bikes tend to be cheaper but didn't know if there was a point where time started to turn a blind eye to gender when it comes to bikes.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Just letting anyone interested know I called this guy and he is very firm on the $795 price..says it's worth way more than that. The rims are straight and everything works. He relisted it so I finally called to see what the deal was.


----------

